# My ascension



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
vs

Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
also do I look better clean shaven? I know in that last pic I am bloated.
Rate before + after
how much psl did I gain? I can pm u what I did


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 11, 2021)

From chadlite to Chad


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 11, 2021)

Stubble looks better


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Stubble looks better


I think my cheeks look more hollow clean shaved.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Nov 11, 2021)

All the coping curries on suicide watch.


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Nov 11, 2021)

looking good bro, underrated user on here


----------



## one job away (Nov 11, 2021)

I think you would look way better with a different haircut


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

one job away said:


> I think you would look way better with a different haircut


what kind of haircut do u reckon


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Nov 11, 2021)

how’d u get hollow cheeks bro? u dieting hard?


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice puberty


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Nov 11, 2021)

Insane. From around 4.25psl to 5.75-6psl


----------



## one job away (Nov 11, 2021)

dancs said:


> what kind of haircut do u reckon


Something like this. Longer sides and hair up


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

triggered said:


> how’d u get hollow cheeks bro? u dieting hard?


accutane killed subcutaneous fat in my face. I’m also dropped from ~18% to around 12% body fat


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Nov 11, 2021)

dancs said:


> accutane killed subcutaneous fat in my face. I’m also dropped from ~18% to around 12% body fat


does tretinoin kill fat as well or is accutane next level?


----------



## one job away (Nov 11, 2021)

dancs said:


> what kind of haircut do u reckon


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

one job away said:


> Something like this. Longer sides and hair up
> 
> View attachment 1400211


I have a square good forehead, but I like the fringe because it covers acne and the small wrinkles I have


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

one job away said:


> View attachment 1400217


Lol no


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

triggered said:


> does tretinoin kill fat as well or is accutane next level?


Accutane is much stronger than tret. Tret does kill fat I just think accutane is stronger


----------



## one job away (Nov 11, 2021)

dancs said:


> Lol no


If you ask me that looks way better. Fringe down is for pretty boys and kids.


----------



## Lars (Nov 11, 2021)

i am proud


----------



## Lars (Nov 11, 2021)

keep rocking the curly fringe girls love that


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

one job away said:


> If you ask me that looks way better. Fringe down is for pretty boys and kids.





larsanova69 said:


> keep rocking the curly fringe girls love that


Yeah when I’m older definitely. Every guy I know my age is rocking fringe though. 
girls do always compliment curly hair to me.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 11, 2021)

dancs said:


> Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
> vs
> 
> Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
> ...



you got eye surgery ?


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> you got eye surgery ?


Lol eye surgery at 16. No


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> i am proud


thank u lars u inspired me ngl


----------



## NoPainNoChick (Nov 11, 2021)

Jaw and eyes massively improved. 

What did you do? Please PM me.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 11, 2021)

dancs said:


> Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
> vs
> 
> Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
> ...



Good side


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 11, 2021)

another jutting cheek sucker


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> another jutting cheek sucker


cheeks are slightly sucked. flash helps pics look better too imo once skin is clear


----------



## Deleted member 15899 (Nov 11, 2021)

so what did you do?


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

Discipline said:


> so what did you do?


I might make another post later


----------



## Deleted member 15899 (Nov 11, 2021)

dancs said:


> I might make another post later


I notice weight loss and hair difference

but ur nose and lips look different


----------



## TeenAscender (Nov 11, 2021)

fuuaark you look physically matured for 18, any peds u were on?


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

Discipline said:


> I notice weight loss and hair difference
> 
> but ur nose and lips look different


Accutane shrunk my nose. Lips widened from stretching


----------



## dancs (Nov 11, 2021)

TeenAscender said:


> fuuaark you look physically matured for 18, any peds u were on?


No but I’m considering test when I’m older


----------



## nightg (Nov 11, 2021)

I am 16 rn and look similar this shit will keep me believing


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Nov 11, 2021)

mogs me


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 17, 2021)

dancs said:


> Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
> vs
> 
> Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
> ...



Are u English? You got a perm.too?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 17, 2021)

one job away said:


> View attachment 1400217


Hair looks better like this bro


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 17, 2021)

dancs said:


> Yeah when I’m older definitely. Every guy I know my age is rocking fringe though.
> girls do always compliment curly hair to me.


I got curly hair too and they do complement me too, I am.not white however but it's uncommon for my race to have naturally curly hair which is lucky for me I guess


----------



## Kroker (Nov 17, 2021)

one job away said:


> Something like this. Longer sides and hair up
> 
> View attachment 1400211


Is this a morph?


----------



## fl0w (Nov 17, 2021)

dancs said:


> Accutane is much stronger than tret. Tret does kill fat I just think accutane is stronger


What type of accutane are you talking about? Does the pill form of tane kill fat?


----------



## dancs (Nov 17, 2021)

fl0w said:


> What type of accutane are you talking about? Does the pill form of tane kill fat?


It’s not supposed to, but it does kill subcutaneous fat.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Nov 17, 2021)

From the replies you just say that accutane + perm was all you did


----------



## dancs (Nov 17, 2021)

Preoximerianas said:


> From the replies you just say that accutane + perm was all you did


I didn’t perm my hair it was always wavy. I use sea salt to make it even curlier


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 17, 2021)

dancs said:


> Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
> vs
> 
> Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
> ...



Miring.

What age u hit puberty?


----------



## dancs (Nov 17, 2021)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Miring.
> 
> What age u hit puberty?


Like 10 lol that first pic I was 16 looking 20


----------



## AscendLivesOn (Nov 20, 2021)

How did you get curly hair like that man?


----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 20, 2021)

dancs said:


> Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
> vs
> 
> Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
> ...



Mirin hard brah, you need to gymmaxx asap if you haven't though nigga


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 21, 2021)

Perm


AscendLivesOn said:


> How did you get curly hair like that man?


----------



## dancs (Nov 21, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Perm


it actually isnt. Hair was always wavy. I just don’t use shampoo now and use sea salt spray and its slightly curlier


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 22, 2021)

dancs said:


> it actually isnt. Hair was always wavy. I just don’t use shampoo now and use sea salt spray and its slightly curlier


Same happened to me during lockdown, turned curly, looks good bro


----------



## Prince charming (Nov 22, 2021)

dancs said:


> Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
> vs
> 
> Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
> ...



What did u do to get these results?


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 22, 2021)

dancs said:


> Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
> vs
> 
> Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
> ...



You’re good looking and certainly improved but why does it look like you aged 8 years instead of 2?


----------



## Prince charming (Nov 22, 2021)

dancs said:


> Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
> vs
> 
> Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
> ...



Did u use any products in particular to stretch your mouth


----------



## dancs (Nov 23, 2021)

AlexBrown84 said:


> How long were you on accutane for and what dose daily?


6 months 50mg daily


----------



## dancs (Nov 23, 2021)

Prince charming said:


> Did u use any products in particular to stretch your mouth


No, just exercises


----------



## dancs (Nov 23, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> You’re good looking and certainly improved but why does it look like you aged 8 years instead of 2?


puberty ig, facial hair development


----------



## bloatmaxxed (Nov 23, 2021)

u still look like shit faggot


----------



## user47283 (Nov 23, 2021)

dancs said:


> Me in 2019-early 2020 when I was 16 years old
> vs
> 
> Me now in 2021 at 18 years old.
> ...



Let me educate you 





this is an ascension 

using drop down lighting and clearing your acne is not an ascension


----------



## dancs (Nov 23, 2021)

bloatmaxxed said:


> u still look like shit faggot


True, I’m still tryna improve


----------



## dancs (Nov 23, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> Let me educate you
> View attachment 1414166
> 
> this is an ascension
> ...


Damn yeah that guy definitely made much more drastic changes. I didn’t use any surgery or anything tho is is just softmaxx/ supplementation progress.


----------



## newperson (Nov 23, 2021)

good ascension 
whats ur height, weight and bf% ?


----------



## dancs (Nov 23, 2021)

newperson said:


> good ascension
> whats ur height, weight and bf% ?


5”10 150lbs 12-14% bf


----------

